# Recycle that old tub



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm sure someone has posted one before but this was a friends and I thought it was a good idea. You could yank the front off and sit it down into some stacked rock for a better look.


----------



## RebStew (Aug 23, 2013)

Burning pit


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Makes a good animal water trough, or feeder


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

I thought you were supposed to put the fire under it so it was a hot tub. GB


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> I thought you were supposed to put the fire under it so it was a hot tub. GB


 *ba-dum-tsss*


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

A worm bed, a tater bin, BIG flower pot.
I have a cast Iron one, maybe two if my brother dose not claim one of them.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

We use old bathtubs for cattle water troughs, just like Helicopter said. They last forever.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that the fire pit with the stacked stones is a good idea. Looks great RS.


----------



## JMozingo (Mar 31, 2013)

I had a couch made out of one years ago was pretty cool


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Outdoor jacuzzi.


----------



## boomer (Jul 13, 2011)

Great herb planters for those herbs that are invasive.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

We use ours for scudding pigs (dehairing). We can put gas burners or light a wood fire underneath and have a small wood fired chip heater to fill with hot water to speed things up.


----------



## Aliaysonfire (Dec 18, 2012)

Magus said:


> Outdoor jacuzzi.


Must resist using a cutaway family guy scene: where they are making fun of Sanford and son and they take a tub, cut it down the middle and make a shroud for an out door Virgin Mary as a new get rich quick scheme....


----------

